# Mini pressurized CO2 setups?



## Eel4lee (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good simple small pressurized CO2 system? Has anyone tried the Hydor CO2 Green NRG System?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Mini CO2*

Better off finding a 2.5-5lb bottle and normal regulator.


----------



## Eel4lee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Mini CO2*

thanks, i'm not sure where to get the tanls here in NYC.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Mini CO2*

Order online and get it filled at either a bottling comp or fire extinguisher place....

Go to Beveragefactory.com


----------



## irish (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Mini CO2*

ADA seems to have a nice smaller C02 setup available on their website. I am actually looking into one currently myself.

Irish


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: Mini CO2*

$11 a month depending on where you live and availability is much more then $15 for over a year or more with a conventional tank/regulator.

I have the ver.74 ADA co2 on my Mini-M and I replace the co2 canister every month on the month but there is ADG locally to me along with LFS' that carry the ADA line.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Mini CO2*



Eel4lee said:


> Does anyone know of a good simple small pressurized CO2 system? Has anyone tried the Hydor CO2 Green NRG System?


_What size tank is this for?_

_Welcome to APC :mrgreen: _


----------



## Eel4lee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Mini CO2*

It is for my 20 gallon tank. Does anyone know if there is a place in New York City to get the co2 tanks refilled?


----------



## cholly (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Mini CO2*



Eel4lee said:


> It is for my 20 gallon tank. Does anyone know if there is a place in New York City to get the co2 tanks refilled?


Found a welding supply shop through superpages that mentions they do fire extinguisher recharging, so you might be able to get refills there. Can't guarantee it, but you can give them a call and ask.

Us Welding Co
20 West 22nd Street, New York, NY 10010
(212) 229-9300

(Of course, if you're a typical NYer (like me) who doesn't have a car, transport might be a problem. I don't think pressurized tanks are allowed on the subway or buses.)


----------



## Eel4lee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Mini CO2*

Thanks Cholly, I'll give them a call & let you know what's, what. I also found "Able Fire Extinguisher CO
241 West 26th Street Floor 2, New York, NY 10001 (212) 685-8314". I haven't tried them yet either, I'll let you know. I think I'm going to get a pretty small tank 2.5-5lbs so I'll probably just hop in a cab to transport it.


----------

